# Repurposing the tub in one bathroom...



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

We have a fairly large house in suburbia. Yep, totally indefensible in some scenarios. Our main concerns are economic collapse and/or hyperinflation, and we are doing what we can. Moving is not in the cards at this time, but we may have to make that happen if the People's Republic of Maryland passes certain gun laws...

ANYHOW, we have a bathroom that has a never-used tub. DH is cutting planks to fit over the tub so that I have a larger area to put seed starting stuff. I will hook up a 4' fluorescent light in the shower space and POOF! Everything needed to start seeds - water conveniently available through they shower sprayer! DS is 3.5 years old and bathes/showers in the master bath; all he uses in his bathroom is the toilet and sink. Perfect!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

:congrat: Great idea, bathrooms are typically designed to handle some excess moisture as well, making it an ideal room especially if it has an exhaust fan and GFCI plugs don't hurt either.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

When the house was first built (1976), the pathetic little upstairs bath fans vented directly into the attic. Bad! We have since installed slightly over-sized fans that are ducted to outside.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Excellent, last thing you want is to save a few bucks on seedlings and end up with mold  
Not that a few flats will cause problems in most climates anyways.
It is counter-intuitive to some people but sometimes high humidity can encourage the wrong growth patterns in certain plants, especially if you are going to put them outside in a sunny dry spot, hardening off helps in this of course.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a great idea. Bathtub wine would have also been a good answer


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I put together the grow light frame today. My son (3.5 years old) keeps calling it a guillotine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like a guillotine! :laugh:
Can't wait to see how your seedlings do. With that setup you can keep the lights REALLY close which is good because one shoplight will not give you a ton of light to work with. There are many things you can do to avoid spindly transplants but they should do fine


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

It's actually a grow light, not a shop light. And yes, it can be close. Plus, keeping the shower doors closed will make it brighter in there, too.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If it uses the 48" long tubes then we typically call those shoplights :dunno: 

The bulbs are interchangeable and they are the only difference.
Best of luck.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A Waterbob might be nice option for this setup.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

My understanding is that a Waterbob would fill/block the tub itself, including the drain. I want the tub operational, and the drain as well. The shower in that tub has a removable sprayer with a fairly long hose, so it can be used for watering seeds and also kept well below the level of the light's electronics. The shower sprayer will not be hung in its "take a shower" position until the grow setup is removed from the bathroom.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

AnonyManx said:


> My understanding is that a Waterbob would fill/block the tub itself, including the drain. I want the tub operational, and the drain as well. The shower in that tub has a removable sprayer with a fairly long hose, so it can be used for watering seeds and also kept well below the level of the light's electronics. The shower sprayer will not be hung in its "take a shower" position until the grow setup is removed from the bathroom.


Excellent plan. I was unclear, sorry, my suggestion was to have a waterbob available so that should you have notice of a water disruption you would be able to fill it up. Actually long term storage of water in a waterbob, especially with a grow light over it, would be great way to start a green slime farm.


----------

